# Whiney Transmission



## bkbaird (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi y'all,

my '67 GTO has a very whiney transmission, 1st and 2nd gear, and in drive, just a bit. It is the original turbo-hydromative with His-n-Hers and has been benched and looked fine. While it makes considerable noise it seems to shift just fine, even kicks-down very nicely when I stick my foot in her at the appropriate speed/rpm. tranny fluid is full and fine. So, what the heck?

comments/ideas welcomed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not a trans specialist, but a basic question - are you using the correct trans fluid for that era and not something used in today's transmissions/or a replacement that the parts guy said will work which is not formulated for older transmissions?

Are you sure the fluid level is correct and that someone has not installed an incorrect/aftermarket dipstick tube and dipstick and the readings are incorrect? You check the level with the engine running and in Park.

New filter and O-rings on the filter?

Sure it is not the PS pump?

Found this on the internet:

The most common causes of a whine in a TH400 is generally caused by
1. Low fluid level causing pump cavitation.
2. The O-ring on the filter is rolled or broken causing the pump to suck air
3. Pump restriction....clogged filter, cooling line restriction etc...
4. Pump gears on their way out
5. Bad torrington bearing
6. Bad Sprag
etc etc...sometimes its as simple as fluid level or a filter change sometimes it broken hard parts.
Step one read the pressures. The pressures are the quickest way to evaluate an automatics health.


----------

